
Yelp Creates an API for Domainers for the SEO value - MrPenn
http://ethosplanning.com/admin/2007/08/02/yelp-creates-api-spam-for-domainers/
======
chadboyda
I agree. The terms are way too restrictive for much use in a mashup. I wish
they would revise them because I would love to develop some cool services
using the Yelp API. I understand the need to protect ones IP but as an API
thier current terms are not very conducive to development and developers
needs.

